# Baby Gaggia Electrical problem



## woodymiles (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi

I have a Gaggia Baby; every time I switch it on it shorts out the house electrics. It started after I turned it on its side to clean the group head. I have tried drying the electrics with a hair dryer with no luck. Have I fried the electrics or will it be ok when it has completely dried out?

Any help would be much apreciated. I am not sure how long I can survive without a morning espresso.[/i]

Thanks

Woodymiles


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Woody

Best bet is to get the machine serviced.

Where are you located? There are quite a number of home coffee machine technicians that we can recommend now so should be able to recommend one close by.


----------



## woodymiles (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi

I am in Stoke on Trent.

Thanks woodymiles


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

woodymiles said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Gaggia Baby; every time I switch it on it shorts out the house electrics. It started after I turned it on its side to clean the group head. I have tried drying the electrics with a hair dryer with no luck. Have I fried the electrics or will it be ok when it has completely dried out?
> 
> ...


what model is it, i think i know the problem but it would require taking the component plate off, not a big job. email me if you want any more advice [email protected]


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

I had the same thing happen when I took the boiler apart and soaked it in descaler. The heating elements got wet and shorted every time I turn on the power. Solution was to place the top half of the boiler in a warm (~100C) oven for an hour to dry out fully.

Only try this if you are happy to take your machine apart and put it back together (it's not difficult), otherwise get a pro to do it. Good luck!


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

how did you get on, you dont need to take boiler off, there is a simple way. regards


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, did you sort your problem out, if not please email and i will talk you through it. regards


----------



## nickwaite (Feb 25, 2012)

I appreciate this is an old thread, but I have a similar problem. Can anyone help?

I have a 2007 Gaggia baby which has all of a sudden decided to start shorting my house electrics? I opened it up to find droplets of water on the inside of the casing. Dried it out with a hairdryer and left it for a few hours before plugging it back in, this time with a powerbreaker in the plug socket. It still trips the powerbreaker (thankfully no longer the house electrics) and I've discovered if I disconnect the two purple wires going to the solenoid, the power stays on. Happy to buy the parts and fix it myself, but do you reakon it's just the solenoid? Could I have a broken hose or blown boiler gasket too? That could explain the water droplets. Machine was working fine at breakfast yesterday. Turned it on this morning and the tripped the house electrics! Any advice greatly appreciated! Nick


----------

